# Did you see...Martha Stewart on gm soaping?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's a video of it....

http://www.marthastewart.com/article/making-goat-soap

Interesting, I didn't know I needed to pasteurize then freeze to break up the fat (in a naturally homogenized product) and that the milk turning color was the beginning of the saponification process. *wink* And did anyone else cringe when Martha used her gloved hand to get the lye out of the bowl? I don't wear gloves but if I did, I still wouldn't touch the lye and chance lye beads sticking to my gloves to get transported elsewhere. And do you really think they put the soap on metal racks to cure? I know they take shortcuts to keep it simple and easy to film, but still.

Very nice looking soap though and I love the customized molds.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

no eye glass protection either Someone needs to tell her the right way to do soap


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice show! Did anyone notice that the oils went in with the lye instead of the other way around? I have always read that it can volcanoe up....


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a hard time believing that that guy actually had ever really made soap. maybe he has someone else do it for him for his company. he didn't seem very confident and was also pretty uninformed. Letting the GM go "golden" because it's "saponifying" Well, I guess it is saponifying a bit, but mostly it's just being burnt!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Or I love how you have to cure the soap for 2 weeks because it is still saponifying.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I got about half way through and couldn't watch it anymore. There were lots of issues with this video but when Martha poured the olive oil into the lye/milk mixture and said, "Mmm, it's starting to smell really good." I couldn't handle it anymore. 

Tiff


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha...I gotta go watch it. I don't know ANYTHING, well very little about soaping, but you comments are to funny! Haha


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmm.... Wasn't anything like when i made my soap! :rofl

He had his oil boiling and then he just poured it right into the milk/lye!!!! I thought you were supposed to let it cool first. I think it's amazing that it didn't melt his molds!

Karla


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder if there wasn't even lye in there for safety's sake?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

you can soap with hot oils, but it's not wise (lots of stuff can happen if a "hot" fragrance meets already hot oils, etc), especially with GM! But they already burnt the crap out of the milk anyway!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> "Mmm, it's starting to smell really good."


 :rofl :rofl :rofl

What I thought was interesting were the comments. A few people tried to get on there and say (gently, even) what was wrong so that people wouldn't do something stupid, and they basically were told that they were party poopers, obviously insecure about making soap, and trying to ruin everyone else's fun, and certainly Martha knew what she was doing and if it was dangerous to do X, Y, or Z, certainly her lawyers would not have let her put this info out. And the guy who was making the soap, when asked in the comments if you could sub out oils or whatever was like "Sure, put in any oils or butters you like" without any reference to recalculating the lye.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

People think she knows everything...but really it's all her assistants! I think it's totally dangerous really.


----------

